# TUG Watch List



## gnipgnop (Dec 26, 2015)

Forgive my ignorance but what is TUG Watch List.  I received an email saying the resort I have on the watch list has been configured.  What is that?  I don't recall putting any thing on a Watch List.  Can someone please enlighten me?

Hello from TUG,
This is an automatic email notifying you that one of the Timeshare Resorts you have configured in the TUG Resort Watch List has been updated! To view your watch list simply log in to:

http://tug2.com and click on the Resort Watch List link in the My TUG section.


----------



## gnipgnop (Dec 26, 2015)

Brian; or Denise:  Do either of you know what this could be about?  (Feel free to move if I'm posting in the wrong forum)


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 26, 2015)

the TUG watch list is modified from within the http://tug2.com "my tug" member only section. (top right hand corner of the page when you log into the member only section).

any resorts within the TUG database can be added to your watch list, and you will recieve notifications if that resort gets a new ad or review posted to it.

it is essentially so folks can get an email notification when something new gets posted for their favorite resort (or resorts they are just interested in).

it also allows you to quickly navigate to all the resorts on your watch list from one single page:


http://tug2.com/MyTUGWatchList.aspx


----------



## gnipgnop (Dec 27, 2015)

I got it Brian.......... Thank you so much..:whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 27, 2015)

you are most welcome!


----------

